# Little updates...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Couple more shots here...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

You got one of the finest modded white R34 GTRs out there!
Very tasty indeed!
Where did you get those CF skirts?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure is tasty


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

LEDightful!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

That is really nice!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> You got one of the finest modded white R34 GTRs out there!
> Very tasty indeed!
> Where did you get those CF skirts?


its a really tasty car

we do the CF skirts


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

For an R34 that is very nice my friend!

bob


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning car, love the rear diffuser and black paint scheme:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

thats basically about as awesome as you could ever make one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just beautiful. I`d sell my kidneys for a car like that.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

BenGTR said:


> You got one of the finest modded white R34 GTRs out there!
> Very tasty indeed!
> Where did you get those CF skirts?


Thank you.
They were made locally. =) If I had known matty had them, would have gotten them from him. 



jmotors said:


> Stunning car, love the rear diffuser and black paint scheme:bowdown1::bowdown1:


Thanks! It's not black paint. All the black parts are actually carbon fiber!:thumbsup:

Some day time shots I snapped quickly today.



















Here are a couple more shots a friend of mine took today in the day time.
He says I have a carbon obsession and that I should get the doors, fenders, trunk and complete wing in them too. :chuckle: Painted of course. 


































































Thanks guys! This forum played a huge role in putting together the car. Fantastic support from all the good folks like yourselves. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice dude..


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

DO NOT do anything else to it. It looks PERFECT! Well done mate. Very tasteful! Yum Yum


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Your R34 looks really HOT ................, but any picture of the interior


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

jlck,
Thanks Jack!

Piggaz,
Many thanks buddy! Still a little more things I want to do before she is actually cosmetically complete.  Have you got your ACPT thing sorted?

KING-GTR,
Thank you. Interior shots? Not yet. Getting my interior done soon. Will post some pictures when it's ready.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you need ones of theses buddy lol

MINES rear boot lip ;-)

as per one of our customers cars


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That is MINT, lovely 34 mate, its sweet


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

DarkChild said:


> Piggaz,
> Many thanks buddy! Still a little more things I want to do before she is actually cosmetically complete.  Have you got your ACPT thing sorted?


I got it balanced up and put it back in the car. The F&(Ken piece of trash still isnt right. You can still feel a vibration anything over 80km/h and from 140ish onwards the more you lean on the throttle the more it GROANS! Back off and the grown goes away, lean on the loud pedal and it howls. WTF? Either way its getting ripped off and sent back to the states. Hopefully they can either give me a new one or my money back! Very disapointing! Hopefully yours doesnt have the same issues as mine


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

matty32 said:


> you need ones of theses buddy lol
> 
> MINES rear boot lip ;-)
> 
> as per one of our customers cars


I love the Mines rear boot lip, my friend has it on his bayside blue R34, looks fantastic!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> you need ones of theses buddy lol
> 
> MINES rear boot lip ;-)
> 
> as per one of our customers cars


That looks lovely matty! Unfortunately, that would cover up my trunk brake light which I just made to LED's... Was thinking of the CF Do-Luck trunk with the boot lip moulded into the trunk with a place to mount the brake light as well...


BUT I'll think about it! ....*grin*


*Shane*
Thanks mate!

Piggaz,
I'm so sorry to hear that. That's horrible! They should send you two working ones instead for all the trouble. Fortunately, mine wasn't so bad. Had to make an additional bracket but it bolted up without issues. It's on the car now with no issues so far.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

matty,
this one...


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Darkchild,

The black and white theme is awesome! Your R34 is constantly evolving! The only thing is that the Mines mirrors have a slight greenish tinge to them. Could they have been made in black carbon instead? 

As for the Do-Luck CF rear boot, the design is great, but the fitment is below average. I was at the Tokyo Autosalon 09 and I actually checked out that demo car in the pic personally. 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

tangomatt,
Thank you! Yeah, the Mine's carbon items have a green tinge to them. Not sure if they could have been made in black carbon instead but it's their signature so I don't really mind. =)

Oh, fitment wasn't great huh... That's disappointing. 

Cheers
Leo


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Sneak peek....


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

gorgeous car :bowdown1:

this is the same sort of scheme im going to go for on my 33:chuckle:


----------



## ROSSY-78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow fella that is one amazing car you have there, Excellent work! :bowdown1:


----------



## kws (Aug 31, 2005)

That Black GTR looks like the equivilant of your ride Darkchild.

Heh Heh Heh


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

that looks amazing!!!! where did you get the dry carbon dash trim from?? i want!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Interior is done... 











Couple of shots taken last nights midnight drive. 


















































































































































:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan










































































:clap::clap::clap::clap:










































































More pictures here, here and here.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Fvck me sideways... !!!
Fantastic pics, fantastic cars, fantastic scenario!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks BenGTR! 

Didn't expect it to turn out the way it did. Was supposed to be a little meet with a couple of BNR34 owners. One thing lead to another and 20 or more cars showed up.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning GTR mate :thumbsup:

I love the white and black/CF color theme 

BTW great pics :clap:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Cheers!

Here's another little meet we had last night. The 4 of us were the earliest but lot's of cars showed up later from MR2's, an awesome widebody Supra, to Subaru's, to S15's... Didn't manage to snap those though.

A couple of shots when I first arrived.

































































Also recently added these...


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

You boys have some stunning cars out there. Lovig your 34 buddy, totally perfect.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:thumbsup:
If you dont mind me asking? Those Okada Plasma Direct coils.
They ase supposed to be mutch better than the Split Fire coils.
I guess they are expensive, but could you please tell what price you payed for these?


Regards,
Terje.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

perfect:thumbsup:

very tasteful use of carbon, love the black and white!!:smokin:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you, thank you. You're all too kind. 

rb26,
They definitely feel a lot better than the Splitfire coils. I paid around 640 pounds for them. =)


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

DarkChild,
Many thanks for the reply:thumbsup:
I will add a set of these coils to the other oppgrade plans i have this winter.


Regards,
Terje.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

wicked


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Some lovely looking cars there.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice 34 Darkchild!

Which white is your car as your friends looks different?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Many many thanks! 

neilo,
Mine's a QM1 - White whereas my friends one is a QX1 - White Pearl


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

sweet car,wheels look great, are they 9.5 or 10.5 wide?


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to move to Kuala Lumpur!

So whats next on the list?


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

looks very nice


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Cheers guys! 




mr mugen said:


> sweet car,wheels look great, are they 9.5 or 10.5 wide?


It's 19" 9.5jj +12.




furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I want to move to Kuala Lumpur!
> 
> So whats next on the list?


Umm, nothing at the moment. Most likely brakes?


----------



## farizio (Aug 6, 2008)

wow! what a cool looking BNR34!


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single turbo, RB30?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

The other white BNR34 (QX1) belongs to farizio.



farizio said:


> wow! what a cool looking BNR34!


I know your car is very nice! 




[PIMPIN] said:


> Single turbo, RB30?


That sounds more like 'Your' future plans.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

This meet up is quickly becoming a weekly occurrence!

Some shots I last night. (theClippingpoint.blogspot.com) 


























































































































Shot's my buddy took. (What have I done?)











































Cheers!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are a couple of snaps I took this afternoon after a good wash.
Excuse the amateur photo shots. I'm still a beginner.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Just perfect. Exactly the right amount of subtle carbon touches and on a Nur too!


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning !!!


----------

